# Test complete there will be no further alarms !!



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2005)

After a few technical hickups with the APS-504 radar (took 2 trips to do 1 checkride) i finaly completed the final checkride with high marks. Grad parade is set for this friday where i will receive my aesop wings.

On to 423 sqn in Shearwater

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Feb 2005)

Congratulations aesop. Well done.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Feb 2005)

Well done... Welcome to the Aircrew world...


----------



## Inch (23 Feb 2005)

Congrats man, see you out here!


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Feb 2005)

Well done, 081!


----------



## 277to081 (24 Feb 2005)

Congrats bud! hopefully I am next.


----------



## big bad john (24 Feb 2005)

BZ


----------



## aesop081 (24 Feb 2005)

Just when i thought it was all falling into place....

My posting to 423 Sqn has been cancelled.........due to the failiure of one of our course mates.

I will now fly CP-140's out of Greenwood.

 :


----------



## camochick (24 Feb 2005)

Great job, see you in Greenwood hehe >


----------



## tree hugger (24 Feb 2005)

Be happy!  Greenwood is 'Gods country'!  Greenwood is my perferred destination!


----------



## Inch (24 Feb 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Just when i thought it was all falling into place....
> 
> My posting to 423 Sqn has been cancelled.........due to the failiure of one of our course mates.
> 
> ...



Too bad man, if you can't hover you're queer. Bah, now you're going to be a fixed wing fag.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (24 Feb 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Too bad man, if you can't hover you're queer. Bah, now you're going to be a fixed wing fag.   ;D



I know i know......i'm still a rotorhead at heart ! I'll make the best of this posting though

SWORDFISH !


----------



## 277to081 (24 Feb 2005)

Does that mean that only 3 made it through now?
and if you can say, were the ones that didnt make it cut academically or for other extenuating circumstances?
Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (24 Feb 2005)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Does that mean that only 3 made it through now?
> and if you can say, were the ones that didnt make it cut academically or for other extenuating circumstances?
> Thanks!



We graduated 4 of 8.

out of the 4 we lost, 2 were in the academic phase, 1 in the flying phase and one medical.


----------



## Armageddon (27 Feb 2005)

Congrats on the grad AESOP081, have a good time at 415sqn and who knows I might see you in the ditch sometime in the months to come


----------



## aesop081 (1 Mar 2005)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> Congrats on the grad AESOP081, have a good time at 415sqn and who knows I might see you in the ditch sometime in the months to come



You know me well...the ditch is where you will fing me since there is no HOOTERS in greenwood !!

See you there future ASO


----------



## Strike (1 Mar 2005)

Congrats!  It's about time.  Seems like you've been in Winnipeg forever.  Halifax isn't that far, and I know you'll be out there often.  Good luck!


----------

